
The AF Engineer Who Shagged a Foreign National and Lost His Security Clearance - burgessct
https://news.clearancejobs.com/2017/09/15/sex-isnt-dangerous-loves-national-security-threatened/
======
burgessct
FYI - For those unfamiliar with the rules of the US National Industrial
Security Program ... those who enjoy the trust of the US government by having
a security clearance are required to report foreign national contact (this is
not unique to the US) ... they are also required to continue to report such
contact should it be ongoing, and most especially if they form a "close and
continuing" relationship. It is NOT prohibited. This gent made it a secret,
and then he lied, and now he is a convicted felon because he didnt want anyone
to know he had a girlfriend .. Self inflicted wound in my book.

